# Brakes



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Went to the dealer today, they told me to change the front brakes, 500 bucks. Don't really feel like paying that much for stock brakes, so I did some research, and i want to get the AD22VF brakes. The kit on Courtesey NIssan costs 500 bucks so i guess i'm not saving any money like I wanted to, so does anyone know some good place where I can buy these brakes.


----------



## slowsentra1 (Dec 20, 2004)

im actually doin the upgrade myself aswell. I heard sr20forums.com for the parts.... but im peicing mine together. The nissan dealer wants 125.00 for each caliper loaded w/ brackets. and the rotrs are like 60 each then u need fluid.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> Went to the dealer today, they told me to change the front brakes, 500 bucks. Don't really feel like paying that much for stock brakes, so I did some research, and i want to get the AD22VF brakes. The kit on Courtesey NIssan costs 500 bucks so i guess i'm not saving any money like I wanted to, so does anyone know some good place where I can buy these brakes.


Please don't pay that much.... 

I got mine from rockauto, with shipping and non refundable core for about $220 including rotors. 
These were raybestos loaded calipers rebuilt. new rotors. 

There ia a thread on here where all the part numbers are posted so you get the correct parts. 

Good luck......


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I read somewhere that if you do the upgrade to the nx brakes, you have to cut a little metal from the caliper so the 14" can fit. I have 14" steelies so do will the caliper rub on the wheel?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i'd set the calipers aside until i get 15"s. i used to run 14"s with r-comps but had to upgrade to 15"s with the ad22's.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> I read somewhere that if you do the upgrade to the nx brakes, you have to cut a little metal from the caliper so the 14" can fit. I have 14" steelies so do will the caliper rub on the wheel?


 Thats a big negative, roman4189. Cutting metal from the caliper = bad idea. There is, however, a "dust shield" that comes stock on the b14. They're mostly flat, with exception to the end - where they wrap the tiny factory rotors. When upgrading to the NX2k set-up, the rotors are bigger than the dust shield allows. There's one way to make an easy cure: either cut the entire dust shield off; or, cut the wrapping piece off. This will allow the newer, bigger rotor to fit.
Now comes the wheel problem. The original b14 steelies will not fit your new calipers. Rather than make some costly cuts to the calipers, you should invest in some new wheels. Either go with the factory NX2000 wheels (with 4-wheel disc), or upgrade your entire set. It will be cheaper to try and cut up some calipers. However, you should remember that these are your BRAKES that you may be messing with. Brakes are your first piece of safety equipment, so treat them as such.
Hope this helps you out a bit. Enjoy.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Does anyone know how to change drum brakes? i need to change my but i dont know how 2?...


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

download the FSM its a sticky at the top, it has detailed instructions on how to do this


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Thats a big negative, roman4189. Cutting metal from the caliper = bad idea. There is, however, a "dust shield" that comes stock on the b14. They're mostly flat, with exception to the end - where they wrap the tiny factory rotors. When upgrading to the NX2k set-up, the rotors are bigger than the dust shield allows. There's one way to make an easy cure: either cut the entire dust shield off; or, cut the wrapping piece off. This will allow the newer, bigger rotor to fit.
> Now comes the wheel problem. The original b14 steelies will not fit your new calipers. Rather than make some costly cuts to the calipers, you should invest in some new wheels. Either go with the factory NX2000 wheels (with 4-wheel disc), or upgrade your entire set. It will be cheaper to try and cut up some calipers. However, you should remember that these are your BRAKES that you may be messing with. Brakes are your first piece of safety equipment, so treat them as such.
> Hope this helps you out a bit. Enjoy.


I have 15" for my summer tires, it's the snow tires that are mounted on 14" wheels which i bought together with the tires. The snow tires are farely new, so i don't want to get new ones. Also my car has 9.8 rotors just like on the SE-R for some reason. When i tried to put the calipers on, the bracket was too small and i couldn't mount the calipers. Anyone know why?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> I have 15" for my summer tires, it's the snow tires that are mounted on 14" wheels which i bought together with the tires. The snow tires are farely new, so i don't want to get new ones. Also my car has 9.8 rotors just like on the SE-R for some reason. When i tried to put the calipers on, the bracket was too small and i couldn't mount the calipers. Anyone know why?


Do you have the AD22VF calipers? (or SER calipers ? ) 
If so you have the wrong rotors, they should be 10.1 from memory. They are also thicker at 26 mm not 20 or 22mm. 

This is a safety issue as when the pads wear the piston can come out of the caliper bore and your brakes will fail. 

I read on the forum here some 14 inch wheels will clear the AD22VF calipers. 
I guess you can try it. Put them on and bolt it up and see if it will turn, look and see what clearance you have. 
What do you mean by the bracket was too small. Are you talking about the torque member in Nissan terminology? 
This is normally not removed from the caliper, and is included if you buy exchange or loaded calipers. 
Good luck.....


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Alright, the old brakes that i have are from the SE-R for some reason, cause i never put them there. They should be 9.1" in diameter but i have 9.8" rotors. When i got the caliper to put on the 9.8 rotor it didn't fit, it was too small and i can't attach it on right. What i'm wondering is this: 1. Are there two types of calipers as there two different sized rotors for the 200Sx se-r and the basic sentra? 2. I have aftermarket steelies that are 14" so might they clear the AD22VF brakes, or is the only way to do this is to actaully check it out myself?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> Alright, the old brakes that i have are from the SE-R for some reason, cause i never put them there. They should be 9.1" in diameter but i have 9.8" rotors. When i got the caliper to put on the 9.8 rotor it didn't fit, it was too small and i can't attach it on right. What i'm wondering is this: 1. Are there two types of calipers as there two different sized rotors for the 200Sx se-r and the basic sentra? 2. I have aftermarket steelies that are 14" so might they clear the AD22VF brakes, or is the only way to do this is to actaully check it out myself?


My memory is not good enough to remember all this but I will search later and try and find some answers for you. 
I have a sentra GXE and it had really small calipers, and 9.1 inch rotors. 
my understanding is that the SER had something like 9.6 inch rotors, and the NX's had two or more different sizes, the best being NX2000 with ABS, the AD22VF's with 10.1 inch 26mm rotors. 
There was a warning that people were getting the AD22VFs but the parts people were selling the 9.8 inch rotors by mistake. hence my earlier warning. 
My daughter has a 97 SER and i did the brakes only a few weeks ago, she wants me to do the rears so I could look then if it matters. hope this helps. 
Yes I think you will just have to try your steelies for size, there is a good chance the might work OK

Found this from Seth....
Hmm,
Regarding the 14'' alloys and AD22VF's...the rotors that the AD22VF's came behind were 14" on the NX2000. But the only way to see if your aftermarkets will is measure, or test fit.

Seth

This from ReVerm

Now, most GA16 powered B14 Sentras in the US came with 9.1" rotors. The SE-Rs and 98 cars had 9.8" rotors, which were just larger in diameter (no thicker).


EDIT:--------------Found this from when I was upgrading mine.....
I ordered Raybestos from this....
Part numbers for ad22vf upgrade
Rotors:
BENDIX 141794
RAYBESTOS 96280
DELCO/DURASTOP 18A517

CALIPERS:

WAGNER L126784 Lt Hand
WAGNER L126785 Rt Hand

CARDONE F LEFT 17-1441
CARDONE F RIGHT 17-1440

RAYBESTOS F LEFT RC10156
RAYBESTOS F RIGHT RC10155

AUTO SPECIALTY F LEFT 40-51090
AUTO SPECIALTY F RIGHT 40-51089


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok i still have the problem with the brakes, I've decided against the NX upgrade, but i need to put on something so I'm just gonna keep it stock I guess. But I can't find any calipers that fit the rotors. I got 9.8" rotors which were the stock ones on my 98 sentra, but the calipers that i buy don't fit, and i got like three differents pairs from different places. Here are some pictures:

This is the caliper i have on now:










This is the caliper i bought:









The older calipers, the ones i have on now seem to have the hole 1/4" higher then the caliper i bought. I've tried ordering just 98 GXE calipers, and i've also tried 98 200sx se-r calipers which both are too small. Anyone have any suggestions on this that would be great cause i need to change these brakes. Also if you know of any upgrades that wouldn't conflit with the 14" steelies i have that would also be nice.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> Ok i still have the problem with the brakes, I've decided against the NX upgrade, but i need to put on something so I'm just gonna keep it stock I guess. But I can't find any calipers that fit the rotors. I got 9.8" rotors which were the stock ones on my 98 sentra, but the calipers that i buy don't fit, and i got like three differents pairs from different places. Here are some pictures:
> 
> This is the caliper i have on now:
> 
> ...


On the calipers it says the number for the caliper. ie the NX ones say AD22VF 
I will look at my 97 GXE calipers which are off the car and see how they compare. But they are only 9.1 inch rotors 
Compare the clamp distance and the position of the bolt, maybe there are some physical differences that don't matter. 
The other option is just to buy the repair kit and replace the rubber seals and dust boots on your calipers.
Also did you note the comment earlier that all 98's had the SER brakes as standard.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

IanH said:


> On the calipers it says the number for the caliper. ie the NX ones say AD22VF
> I will look at my 97 GXE calipers which are off the car and see how they compare. But they are only 9.1 inch rotors
> Compare the clamp distance and the position of the bolt, maybe there are some physical differences that don't matter.
> The other option is just to buy the repair kit and replace the rubber seals and dust boots on your calipers.
> Also did you note the comment earlier that all 98's had the SER brakes as standard.


yea i know that 98' have SER brakes that's why i bought the 200sx SER calipers but those didn't fit. I also did check the numbers on the old calipers and those ended up to be the same as the ones i bought. It's the bracket (i think that's what it's called) that's not the right size.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> yea i know that 98' have SER brakes that's why i bought the 200sx SER calipers but those didn't fit. I also did check the numbers on the old calipers and those ended up to be the same as the ones i bought. It's the bracket (i think that's what it's called) that's not the right size.


Ok thats called the torque member by people here and by nissan I think. 
Normally we don't change that, it goes with the caliper, but if its different then some how its the wrong application or someone swapped it. 
Again from discussions here I have read this is generally unavailable, hence the recommendation to purchase rebuilt loaded calipers for the NX upgrade as these come with torque members. 
I suggest you just unbolt them and change them out. 
I guess its possible the 98 9.8 brakes have different parts. 
Good Luck....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Did you find out what the problem was, and how did you solve it ??

Thanks Ian.


----------

